

Show HN: Learn Your Favorite Editor With Spaced Repetition - watterssn
https://www.shortcutfoo.com/blog/introducing-interval-training-for-shortcuts/

======
stdbrouw
So, I love anything spaced repetition and am addicted to Anki, but when it
comes to productivity in your favorite editor, I feel the bigger problem is
learning how to use various bits of functionality in a realistic setting and
learning to see when you have a time saver at your disposal. Learning to
automatically recognize "when in situation X, use Y with shortcut Z" rather
than simply "Z is a shortcut for Y".

~~~
davesims
I agree, and the way I've been using shortcutfoo is, when I get a new command
in my fingers that I think I'll really use, I immediately stop drilling on the
website, hop over to vim and actually _use_ it a few times. That's been a good
combination for me.

------
davesims
An unsolicited endorsement: I switched from TextMate to vim/tmux in February,
and shortcutfoo.com cut my vim curve down by many weeks. Later I also started
using it for git, even though I've been on git for years, and already have
several new git tricks I didn't know before. I've been recommending it ever
since -- great service guys!

It's like a tools kata for my fingers. I run a few reps most mornings just to
get warmed up.

------
jdhendrickson
I've had an account for a while and it definitely has helped my Vim-foo, one
of the few little cutesy services I've actually paid money for. It's somewhat
relaxing and the fact that it's not some kind of monthly payment pulled me in.
The database of shortcuts grows all the time as well. If you are considering
trying it out I recommend it.

~~~
finnw
I was just thinking the exact opposite. I am really not convinced that the
site can be maintained indefinitely for a $15 one-off payment per user. And
when it inevitably closes down I will feel cheated out of the "lifetime" of
service I paid my $15 for, whereas I would have been happy to pay $60 a year
for it. ($5/month would also ring alarm bells for me, even though the total
price would be the same.)

------
treerock
I'm having a problem with not overriding the browser shortcuts. One of the
shortcuts I'm supposed to be learning is shift-ctrl-T, but when I type that in
a plugin window opens instead (in this case LastPass). And ctrl-U (soft undo
in sublime text) sometimes opens view source.

~~~
doktrin
It definitely does not play well with Vimperator (firefox), which is
unsurprising.

Looking forward to trying this out though.

------
zodiac
I've been hoping that there was a text editor that integrated a learning aid
like this at the beginning, which consciously tried to eliminate the need for
"10 great keyboard shortcuts of xxx editor you didn't know about" posts on the
internet

------
thebadplus
Not bad, but doesn't really solve this problem. I'm fluent in emacs, but I'm
slow with the drilling. The reason is that when I type the shortcut when I
think about what I want to do. This test makes you associate the text you see
with the shortcut that you type, which is different from associating an action
that you want to do with the correct shortcut.

The other issue was that several of the shortcut key controls created
unintended consequences in the browser.

------
miloshadzic
Well done. Reminds me a lot of when I was learning to touch type(I think it
was called Typing Tutor). I'm going to pay at least for the smallest plan.

------
ColinWright
If you make a typo in a command and try to backspace it marks it as wrong,
gives you the next, and potentially marks several as wrong until you notice
that you can't backspace.

Is that intentional?

Otherwise, had a very quick play and it's nicely produced, but I can't assess
its efficacy just now. Have bookmarked - looks interesting.

------
inetsee
I would think one would be better off learning how to use one of the Spaced
Repetition applications like Anki, Supermemo, etc. Then you could learn editor
shortcuts, programming language syntax and semantics, tool and application
commands, and anything else you want to that fits into the flashcard model of
instruction.

------
zhenjl
Interesting site. Good timing too as I am just starting to move from VIM to
WebStorm. Not exactly sure how well this works though. I find that the best
way to learn a new editor is just to immerse oneself in the editor and go
through a week or two of editing, either with your own project or just follow
a book/video.

------
sherr
I'm using Anki (<http://ankisrs.net/>) which is a similar system (spaced-
repetition/flashcards). I'm using the "fat" client, although it syncs to all
my desktops. I only have one "deck" at the moment (vim) and am building it up.
I think it is helping me a lot.

------
UberMouse
I'm getting boxes for alt and control instead of a character. Windows 8 x64,
Chrome version 29.0.1521.3 dev-m

